# Mozart Opera



## DaDirkNL (Aug 26, 2013)

What are your favourite recordings of the 3 big Italian operas(Cosi, Figaro, DG)?

For Cosi Fan Tutte I have James Levine and the Vienna Philharmonic wich is fine, except for Don Alfonso(Ferruccio Furlanetto). For Figaro I have Solti and the London Philharmonic, wich is awesome. And finally for Don Giovanni I have Giulini and the Philharmonia Orchestra. 

The reason for this thread is that I am looking for some other recordings to listen to, plus I want a different Cosi Fan Tutte than the one I have right now.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

For Mozart opera's I prefer historically informed performances. Gardiner has been favouite for many years (recordings are from the 90's). Recently I discoverd Jacobs, also excellent.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

I have three recordings of _Don Giovanni_:
- Ferenc Fricsay; Fischer-Dieskau, Kohn, Jurinac, Stader, Haefliger, Seefried, Sardi
- Giulini; Ghiaurov, Bruscantini, Janowitz, Jurinac, A. Kraus, Miliakovic, Petkov
- Böhm; Milnes, Berry, Tomowa-Sintow, Zylis-Gara, Schreier, Mathis, Duesing
Milnes is my favorite in the title role, but I prefer either Jurinac or Janowitz as Donna Anna, and Alfredo Kraus' Don Ottavio is real luxury casting. The Giulini is a live recording on the Opera d'Oro label, so I'm not sure whether or not it's the same recording you already have.

_Cosi fan tutte_:
Muti; Marshall, Baltsa, Araiza, J. Morris, Battle, Van Dam

_Le Nozze di Figaro_:
Mehta; Bruscantini, Stratas, Jurinac, Petri, Berganza, Tadeo, Condò, et. al.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Cosi, Bohm, EMI
DG, Giuini, EMI
Nozze, Giulini, EMI, Bohm, DGG


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Figaro - Jacobs or Guilini (in that order) ; DVD Pappano from ROH
Don Giovanni - Guilini or Jacobs ; DVD Levine from Met. Don't know whether this is the best but it is at least Mozart / da Ponte not some nutter of a producer giving his slant.
Cosi - Jacobs or Bohm (audio) DVD Fischer Gylndebourne 2006 - fantastic!


----------



## DaDirkNL (Aug 26, 2013)

DavidA said:


> Figaro - Jacobs or Guilini (in that order) ; DVD Pappano from ROH
> Don Giovanni - Guilini or Jacobs ; DVD Levine from Met. Don't know whether this is the best but it is at least Mozart / da Ponte not some nutter of a producer giving his slant.
> Cosi - Jacobs or Bohm (audio) DVD Fischer Gylndebourne 2006 - fantastic!


Yes, I know the Glyndebourne 2006. It is indeed fantastic. Shame it's not available as audio.


----------

